# Que un transistor funcione como un rele



## tyson16 (Oct 2, 2012)

quiero saber si existe algun transistor que me funcione igual que un rele, osea que  a la hora de emitir una señal a la base (señal de 12v) entonces deje pasar el voltaje entre el emisor y el colector (por ejemplo que en el colector hayan 12v, y cuando la base reciba los 12v, automaticamente en el emisor hayan 12v aprox.) y si existe un transistor asi, como lo conectaria? me imagino que debo ponerle una resistencia a la base pero no se de cuanto, los reles son muy caros y no tengo los recursos necesarios para poder comprar 10 reles de un solo, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Aqui tenes las dos variantes :


----------



## tyson16 (Oct 3, 2012)

muchas gracias, oye disculpa la molestia, me podrias explicar bien el segundo diagrama? en donde el voltaje se conecta al emisor del transistor, pienso que ese es el que necesito pero lo simule en livewire y no enciende el led, Vin le puse 9v igual que Vcc, Rb una resistencia de 1K y probe con distintos valores pero no me funciona


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2012)

Claro, con transistores vas a necesitar 2 para lograr tener el Normal Cerrado y el Normal abierto, pero sigue sin compararse al relé...el transistor puede conmutar mucho más rápido, no produce chispazos ni ruido, la señal de activación requiere menor corriente..etc..etc...etc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 3, 2012)

tyson16 dijo:


> quiero saber si existe algun transistor que me funcione igual que un rele, osea que  a la hora de emitir una señal a la base (señal de 12v) entonces deje pasar el voltaje entre el emisor y el colector (por ejemplo que en el colector hayan 12v, y cuando la base reciba los 12v, automaticamente en el emisor hayan 12v aprox.) y si existe un transistor asi, como lo conectaria? me imagino que debo ponerle una resistencia a la base pero no se de cuanto, los reles son muy caros y no tengo los recursos necesarios para poder comprar 10 reles de un solo, muchas gracias de antemano.



Amigo, todos los transistores cuando conmutan trabajan de la manera que expones.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2012)

tyson16 dijo:


> muchas gracias, oye disculpa la molestia, me podrias explicar bien el segundo diagrama? en donde el voltaje se conecta al emisor del transistor, pienso que ese es el que necesito pero lo simule en livewire y no enciende el led, Vin le puse 9v igual que Vcc, Rb una resistencia de 1K y probe con distintos valores pero no me funciona



el segundo no te va a prender porque es PNP y se activa a masa (negativo) y el primero es un NPN ese SI se activa (positivo) el circuito y se prende el led, ahi te dejor una imagen de como lo tienes que simular con el *livewire*, fijates 

​
saludos y exitos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2012)

Exacto, porque la flechita del dibujito del transistor indica hacia donde circula la corriente de base


----------



## miguelus (Oct 4, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Exacto, porque la flechita del dibujito del transistor indica hacia donde circula la corriente de base



Pues no, no es como dices…
Recordemos que el sentido REAL de la corriente es siempre de Negativo a Positivo.
Otra cosa es lo que denominamos sentido CONVENCIONAL de la corriente.
Desde un punto de vista del estudio del fenómeno, siempre es más fácil verlo al contrario (De Positivo a Negativo).
Todo esto viene dado por aquel lío acerca del movimiento de los Huecos y los Electrones.


Sal U2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 5, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Pues no, no es como dices…
> Recordemos que el sentido REAL de la corriente es siempre de Negativo a Positivo.
> Otra cosa es lo que denominamos sentido CONVENCIONAL de la corriente.
> Desde un punto de vista del estudio del fenómeno, siempre es más fácil verlo al contrario (De Positivo a Negativo).
> ...



Catedráticamente 

Entendemos de corriente electrónica y convencional el punto es, que el que realizo la pregunta no creo que quiera saber de estos menesteres 

fftopic:​


----------



## Melghost (Oct 5, 2012)

Un dato importante a tener en cuenta: Si necesitas contactos de potencial libre no te sirve el transistor. Míralo antes de seguir


----------



## Scooter (Oct 5, 2012)

Siempre se puede usar un optoacoplador con opto fet que es casi lo mismo.


----------



## WUANEJO (Ene 12, 2020)

Perdon si violo alguna norma, ya que hablamos de swicht, quiero reemplazar la membrana de contacto del pedal de una bateria electrica por infrarrojos y transistores. No sé si Se podrá? Ya que no cuenta con alimentacion propia.  Solo son contactos.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2020)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Perdon si violo alguna norma, ya que hablamos de swicht, quiero reemplazar la membrana de contacto del pedal de una bateria electrica por infrarrojos y transistores. No sé si Se podrá? Ya que no cuenta con alimentacion propia.  Solo son contactos.


Puede que se pueda. Casi seguro.
Pon el esquema del pedal y hablamos.

No hay un semiconductor universal para sustituir un contacto seco, según lo que se conecte es necesario uno u otro.


----------



## WUANEJO (Ene 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Puede que se pueda. Casi seguro.
> Pon el esquema del pedal y hablamos.
> 
> No hay un semiconductor universal para sustituir un contacto seco, según lo que se conecte es necesario uno u otro.



Gracias por tu pronta respuesta

No tengo el esquema del pedal voy a buscar uno similar ó lo voy hacer yo son pocos componentes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> . . . .  No hay un semiconductor universal para sustituir un contacto seco, según lo que se conecte es necesario uno u otro.


Incluso, según el caso, pueden ser necesarios *2 *semiconductores


----------

